# Charlotte Harbor



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

I fish that area - out of Burnt Store Marina. I may have seen you on the water. I am in either a blue 22 Pathfinder or a Ranger Banshee. Usually fish a couple times a week or more (retired) George


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I put in at ponce as well and fish pirate harbor most of the time. Actioncraft named Free at last


----------

